# More Cat Mafia Pictures



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Got caught up on post processing. Found some images I forgot about


Pickles not getting into a pickle











Shoosh kicking it on the couch












Pickles catnapping while PG stands guard


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice. Great detail in the fur. But where's the diva and the Cisco?


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Cisco's out in the kitchen begging for part of my roommate's ham and eggs. 
Miss M is climbing all over me purring and wanting attention while I try to drink coffee 


No recent pictures of either. I'll post some up soon.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh they're so sweet! Love Pickles' nose!!


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

Greenport ferals said:


> Nice. Great detail in the fur. But where's the diva and the Cisco?


 
Per request


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

*Latest pics of the Cat Mafia*


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Don't know how I missed those two photos of Miss M and Cisco. Both so beautiful. ALL your animals look so happy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful cats! and the dog too, is it a Papillon?


----------



## Zeke_M (Jul 6, 2016)

catloverami said:


> Beautiful cats! and the dog too, is it a Papillon?


 Yes. Cisco is a Papillon


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolutely stunning pictures!


----------

